# L.A. Noire startet nicht



## Guffy (24. November 2011)

Ich habe seit heute das spiel L. A. Noire.
Die Installation verlief fehlerfrei, aber als ich dann auf das icon auf dem Desktop geklickt hab, kam erstmal die meldung "failed to load library "d2dx9_43.dll"

Kann mir da vllt jemand helfen??


Prozessor: Intel Core i7 2600
Grafik: Nvidia Geforce GT 530
Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit
8GB RAM


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. November 2011)

Liest sich nach einem Direct-X Fehler. Lad es dir am besten nochmal hier herunter und installier es dann: Klick


----------



## Guffy (24. November 2011)

also la noire deinstallieren, direct x installieren und la noire nochmal installieren??


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. November 2011)

Erst mal nur Directx installieren und dann schauen wir mal.


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2011)

Ich würde zuerst mal schauen, ob Du aktuelle Treiber für Deine GRafikkarte hast, findest Du bei nvidia.de => bei den Downloads nach GeForce, GeForce 500-Series und dann 530 GT suchen oder so ähnlich. Und am besten auch mal für Deine Soundkarte schauen, ob es da aktuellere Treiber gibt.

Asonsten würd ich mal wie Shadow-Man versuchen, ansonsten  => nochmal melden.


----------



## Guffy (24. November 2011)

welche von den 3 dateien soll ich denn runterladen (von den direct x dateien)??


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2011)

Lad erstmal nur neue Grafikkartentreiber runter - oder sind die schon aktuell?


----------



## Guffy (24. November 2011)

OK, das Spiel startet jetzt, aber ich habe den allseits bekannten patch download fehler.....wisst ihr dazu vielleicht eine lösung.


Der Patch ließ sich bis 12% downloaden und dann kam die meldung, dass es einen fehler gibt und es stand nur noch L.A. Noire da...


----------



## Guffy (24. November 2011)

Ich hab neu gestartet und der patch wurde vollständig gedownloadet und installiert. Dann wollte er neustarten und es stand dann aufeinmal installation des patches fehlgeschlagen.
Dann hab ich nochmal neu gestartet und es steht nur noch LA Noire da.
Was kann ich tun??


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2011)

wie jetzt "es steht nur noch LA Noire da" ? ^^


----------

